# HELP? What to feed baby 6 week old hedgehog?



## Zoienixon (Feb 14, 2016)

The litter was ready to leave their mom. I believe they just weaned off of her. My friend got her salt/pepper hedgie today. I need all the info possible on what to feed the 6 week old and what to feed it as it gets older. Thank you. I think my friend is feeding it kitten forumula. Any advice on that? Also thank you!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Look on the stickies on the diet section and there is the beginners guide and advanced guide with all the information you need. I'm on my phone and I needed to hit the show more part to see the complete list.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

6 week old hedgehog are perfectly able to come home and eat kibble. They should be on the same food they were on at the breeders but if that isn't possible get some high quality cat food and hopefully the new guy adjusts fast. Some brands that are good are Halo, Solid Gold, Simply Nourish, Natural Balance, and Wellness. 

For a baby you can stay upwards to 15% of the fat but still lower than 35% protein. As the baby grows, watch weight and you might need to lower the fat percentage. Right now, I would stick with chicken flavors since those are most commonly used foods and is probably what he is used to.


----------

